# What fish shud i get



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

im getting a 12 and 24 gallon nano cube what fish/inverts should i get?


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

these are tiny marine tanks.i guess some clownfish and anomone or two.i guess youll have to start up with damselfish as always.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

An0mone is to much for a tank that small. I would say a pair of clowns and thats about it. The 24 gal you will be able to do maybe 4 small fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Captain Crab said:


> these are tiny marine tanks.i guess some clownfish and anomone or two.i guess youll have to start up with damselfish as always.


Unless you absolutely want damsels in the tank do not get any, not even to cycle. In such a small tank you will have to tear everything apart to get them back out when they terrorize every new addition.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

fishr4life said:


> What fish shud i get


What the heck is Shud?? lol


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

try some gobies.


----------

